# New to Predator Hunting



## outdoorsman816 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi. I'm new to predator hunting and was wondering if anyone could give some helpful advice. I live in southeastern pa, just bought Randy Anderson Primos diaphram calls, have both rabbit and squirrel distress calls, and own a Remington 700BDL in.30-06 with burris scope. I can handload special varmint loads if I now what to use. I have mossy oak camo and snow coveralls. Anything else needed along with advice will be appreciated.

Thanks
Outdoorsman816


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

YOU NEED: LAND TO HUNT ON; COYOTES, AND A LOT OF
PATIENCE; LOTS, LOTS.....

MAYBE A SMALLER CALIBER RIFLE IF YOU WANT 
TO SAVE THE FUR.... DON'T ASK IF A 22 IS BIG 
ENOUGH TO USE!!!!!

GOOD LUCK...[/b]


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

watch tons of videos and read lots of articles and watch what is talked about in the forums!!!! All videos and articles are helpful the more you can educate yourself on the animal you are hunting the more success you will have good luck!!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, just google "Coyote, Coyote hunting, Coyote Calling" whatever you're looking to learn. I spent an evening doing that and an evening watching an $8 DVD and I learned about 50 times what I already knew. Just gotta do a little research. Good luck.


----------



## outdoorsman816 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys.

Outdoorsman816


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

He could still use the Remington sabot rounds, which are necked down to .22 I think.


----------



## outdoorsman816 (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought there was a .55 grain saboted bullet, but wasn't sure.

Thanks sasquatch2000


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Yep. Remington makes it and it's called the accelorator. It's made for the 30-30 and 30-06. Most guns wont shoot it worth a darn. I sat down with a guy today who wanted to try them out of his 30-06. He was holding about a 7" 100yd group. Another fellow last weekend was holding about a 4" group at 200yds. 200yds was the closest target I had set out.


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

My advice is give that predator call some charactor and go call when its cold and no wind or very little.The colder the better and dont give up. Once you call in one that come right at you like a rocket and you blow him away at ten feet away your hocked. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## IndyOutdoorsMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi! I am also very new to the art of predator calling and hunting!

I read, watch, and listen to anything or anyone i can get my hands on! The only problem is everyone contricts eachother! I guess that goes with all advice given but Im finding it hard to pin point whats truth and whats not!

I have a few questions of my own...Hope you seasoned vets out there dont mind answerin them! :wink:

1) Coverscents? I have fox urine i plan to use for coyote...good or bad? I would want to set it downwind because they circle right?

2)Calling? I know to start soft with a squeaker then progressively louden up with distress...what else is there to do/ other sounds to make? how do I ki-yip?i have a coyote howler but i dont know how to use it...is that effective at all?

3)Setup? I know to wear FULL camo, but do i need to be set up in a blind of some sort? I cant seem to get a setup to be pictured in my mind!

I kno theres no "Ideal" or "perfect" hunting tip, but I would really appreciate any info I can use. I'm thinking experience is the best way to learn, but yotes get educated real quick and I dont want to spook them by doing something wrong!

Thanks for Reading!

-IndyOutdoorsMan


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

indy- the reason all the "pros" contradict each other is they have all developed different tactics that work for them. as a new hunter the best advice is to get out as much as possible. use the knowledge you have as a guideline to build on. the more you hunt the better youll get. thats how the pros got good. youll soon realize that some stuff wont work for you, in your area.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

IndyOutdoorsMan, a few things come into play when asking questions on the internet about predator hunting. 
Number one would be what part of the country are THEY talking about vs where you are at? 
How many years experience does the person have that's telling you what to do. 
Talking the game and playing the game is not the same thing. :wink: Beware of false profits, the internet has tons of them.
neb-bo also gave some good advise, except the part about the pros. A pro is anyone who gets paied for what they do, lots of them out there that don't have a clue, just watch TV lol.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

danny- thats true, i should say you kinda need to sort through the bs too.


----------



## IndyOutdoorsMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks guys for the advice. I would LOVE to get out and get more experience but i dont want to "Educate the Coyotes" and ruin my hunting areas! I guess im ok with the trial but not the error part! :wink:

-Indy


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Skip the cover scent and blind unless you're calling real thick stuff possibly and just get out and call you're going to have screw ups everyone does i don't care how long they have been doing it even Danny B 

Get the rabbit squalls (rabbit blues) distress sounds what ever you want to call them down before you start thinking about using a howler. That is a mistake i think that too many people are making that want to get started. Leave the howler at home until you have a little fur on the stretcher and then come back with some questions and i can give you some good reading material to find


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

If there are trees of any sort you can scatter the branches around a calling area to hide in, don't make it to thick, dont want other animals living in it, make sure you do this ahead of time so the yotes are used to it being there and wont think anything of it, go get 'em :sniper:


----------

